# Awful CD graphics



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

Today I received a copy of Decca's recent CD of Mozart piano concertos 9 & 21, by Mitsuko Uchida and the Cleveland Orchestra. The disc is a sickly lime green with light gray text that is almost unreadable because of the minimal contrast. I have to hold the disc such that light from a lamp reflects off it and into my eye, whereupon the slight relief-effect makes the text more visible.

The only things you can see clearly on the disc are the red/blue Decca logo and the O in Mozart which for some reason is clear, allowing the surface of the disc itself to show as a bright reflecting ring.

Who the <bleep> comes up with this sort of thing?  

At least now that I've ripped the CD for importing into iTunes, I won't ever have to look at it again!


----------

